# Suche Funktion zum String-Parsen



## zonki (24. April 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Funktion mit der man Strings Parsen kann? Ich habe einen String in dem die Informationen durch Kommatas voneinander getrennt sind. Der String ist immer verschieden lang, deswegen klappt "sscanf"  nicht.


----------



## vault-tec (24. April 2006)

Hallo.

Die Suche im Forum nach *"string+parsen"* hätte dir dieses Ergebnis geliefert und speziell in diesem Beitrag steht dann auch die Lösung zu deinem Problem.

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Eine C-Referenz findest du hier.


----------

